# Adding a vent to my MES



## averse (Jul 11, 2019)

I have an older analog MES that I've been using semi-effectively for a few years. I'm thinking about adding some venting at the top in addition to doing the mailbox mod for my AMNPS. Currently, the smoker has one small 3/8" hole at the top right on the back side and I'm thinking it's just not enough air flow for the smoker to work properly. It has a hard time maintaining temp and keeping the pellets lit. Has anyone else done anything similar to their smoker?  I'd love some ideas.


----------



## zwiller (Jul 11, 2019)

Mine is newer with larger vent but I have experimented extensively with air flow and you probably need more air.  Hopefully others can tell you best way to mod.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 11, 2019)

Yup---That analog has always been a problem for air flow. I think the Cook Shack only has a little hole in the top too.

I would suggest installing an adjustable vent, like the Digital MES units have for the top.
However you will still need to drill a few small holes near the bottom (Small enough to keep bugs from crawling in & taking over.

Bear


----------



## clifish (Jul 11, 2019)

I have the smoke hollow version of that smoker and I drilled a 7/8" hole on the bottom where I put the amazn tray and a 7/8" hole where the puny one was at the top back.  Works much better now.  I also removed the water and chip tray and replaced it with a foil deep pan filled with sand for temp stability, the amazn tray goes on top of the sand


----------



## daveomak (Jul 11, 2019)

Drilling holes as shown below will provide a uniform air and smoke flow inside the smoker..   Use a step drill.. I would drill the holes to approx. 7/8" dia...


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 11, 2019)

I would drill more small holes than one big one, but then I don't like stink bugs in my MES.

Bear


----------



## dr k (Jul 11, 2019)

If I had an Mes analog, I'd plug the back hole and do a mailbox mod through the bottom for the Amnps with a T and alum pipe,  doubling as a drain and Dave's 16 tab, attaching the T to the bottom 3" hole so it can spin 360° to put the mailbox on any side of the smoker. Have an adjustable 3" top vent. Set something up to catch condesation from the top vent that sits on top rack or suspends from the ceiling to keep drips off food. Foil the bottom of the smoker with a hole in the foil a little smaller than the bottom 3" hole as a grease funnel into the T and drain can.


----------



## fivetricks (Jul 11, 2019)

^^ I did just that with a buddy's smoke hollow. Worked like a charm :-)


----------



## clifish (Jul 11, 2019)

does the distance of the pipe from mailbox to smoker make a difference?  I know when I read Pops thread his original design had the box mounted right to the side of the smoker.


----------



## dr k (Jul 11, 2019)

clifish said:


> does the distance of the pipe from mailbox to smoker make a difference?  I know when I read Pops thread his original design had the box mounted right to the side of the smoker.


Mine attaches to the smoker with a short coupling. Some like it longer to have more surface area to condense heavier volitiles out of the smoke. 










Many prefer a longer pipe for cold smoking.


----------



## averse (Jul 11, 2019)

Has anyone else added a vent from the digital MES to their smoker?  https://www.appliancefactoryparts.com/search/part/1048236/180746/ 
That's the one I found but I'm confused.... Does that require some kind of circular housing to attach to?


----------



## averse (Jul 11, 2019)

I also found this LavaLock® Smoker Pinwheel BBQ air Damper Pit Grill Vent, Steel 4 6 8 12 (4" Diameter)  which looks even better. Looks like I'd just need to cut holes where the openings are


----------



## pounce (Jul 11, 2019)

averse said:


> I also found this LavaLock® Smoker Pinwheel BBQ air Damper Pit Grill Vent, Steel 4 6 8 12 (4" Diameter)  which looks even better. Looks like I'd just need to cut holes where the openings are



Or maybe a marine butterfly vent like this:

Marine City Stainless-Steel 4 Inches / 5 Inches Side Knob Butterfly Vent (Diameter: 4 Inches)


----------



## clifish (Jul 11, 2019)

pounce said:


> Or maybe a marine butterfly vent like this:
> 
> Marine City Stainless-Steel 4 Inches / 5 Inches Side Knob Butterfly Vent (Diameter: 4 Inches)


A hole saw and duct tape is cheaper...lol


----------



## pounce (Jul 11, 2019)

clifish said:


> A hole saw and duct tape is cheaper...lol


 And toxic.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 12, 2019)

averse said:


> I also found this LavaLock® Smoker Pinwheel BBQ air Damper Pit Grill Vent, Steel 4 6 8 12 (4" Diameter)  which looks even better. Looks like I'd just need to cut holes where the openings are




The ones that come with the MES units are two parts---One moves, one doesn't.
But yes that one you're showing would only need holes cut the size of the holes in the wheel. Cool.
They wouldn't have to be exact either. Round holes should be fine.

Bear


----------



## zwiller (Jul 12, 2019)

For the top I'd try and find a smokestack so it is better in the rain.  Very happy I could find this.  Took a while but I remembered it.  
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/mes-30-sportsman-elite-smoke-stack-mod.250505/


----------



## clifish (Jul 12, 2019)

Can a galvanized mailbox be used?  That is pretty much all I see except for $60 stainless.


----------



## pounce (Jul 12, 2019)

clifish said:


> Can a galvanized mailbox be used?  That is pretty much all I see except for $60 stainless.



Yikes. no.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 12, 2019)

I don't think it would be a problem...  The zinc needs to get to about 7-800F before it off gasses...  I think you will be just fine...


----------



## Braz (Jul 12, 2019)

Agree with Dave, galvanized is fine at the temps you will be generating.


----------



## tomd8 (Jul 29, 2019)

Here's my analog Masterbuilt with a 2" UDS stack.  AMNTS tube works well in it.  I have a similar size hole in the bottom.  To seal when not in use I place a small flat plate over the bottom hole and just close the top.  I do caution you if you run the smoker with the vent wide open like I have in this pic you run the risk of the AMNTS flaring up.  I found out the hard way smoking some fish.


----------

